# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لنستعد : العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة فرصة للفوز بالجنة ★

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد أيام قلائل سنستقبل : 

_العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة_  
 

سؤال : هل للأيام العشر الأوائل من شهر ذي الحجة فضل على غيرها من سائر الأيام ؟ وما هي الأعمال الصالحة التي يستحب الإكثار منها في هذه العشر ؟.  
الحمد لله 
من مواسم الطّاعة العظيمة العشر الأول من ذي الحجة ، التي فضّلها الله تعالى على سائر أيام العام ؛ فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله منه في هذه الأيام العشر . قالوا ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله !! قال : ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله ، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ولم يرجع من ذلك بشيء ) أخرجه البخاري 2/457 . 
وعنه أيضا ،ً رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ما من عمل أزكى عند الله عز وجل ، ولا أعظم أجراً من خير يعمله في عشر الأضحى . قيل : ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله ؟ قال : ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله عز وجل ، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ، فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء ) رواه الدارمي 1/357 وإسناده حسن كما في الإرواء 3/398 . 
فهذه النصوص وغيرها تدلّ على أنّ هذه العشر أفضل من سائر أيام السنة من غير استثناء شيء منها ، حتى العشر الأواخر من رمضان . ولكنّ ليالي العشر الأواخر من رمضان أفضل من ليالي عشر ذي الحجة ، لاشتمالها على ليلة القدر ، التي هي خير من ألف شهر . انظر تفسير ابن كثير 5/412 
فينبغي على المسلم أن يستفتح هذه العشر بتوبة نصوح إلى الله ، عز وجل ، ثم يستكثر من الأعمال الصالحة ، عموما ، ثم تتأكد عنايته بالأعمال التالية :  
1- الصيام  
 
فيسن للمسلم أن يصوم تسع ذي الحجة . لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حث على العمل الصالح في أيام العشر ، والصيام من أفضل الأعمال . وقد اصطفاه الله تعالى لنفسه كما في الحديث القدسي : " قال الله : كل عمل بني آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به " أخرجه البخاري 1805 
وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم تسع ذي الحجة . فعن هنيدة بن خالد عن امرأته عن بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر . أول اثنين من الشهر وخميسين " أخرجه النسائي 4/205 وأبو داود وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود 2/462 .  
2- الإكثار من التحميد والتهليل والتكبير : 
 
فيسن التكبير والتحميد والتهليل والتسبيح أيام العشر . والجهر بذلك في المساجد والمنازل والطرقات وكل موضع يجوز فيه ذكر الله إظهاراً للعبادة ، وإعلاناً بتعظيم الله تعالى . 
ويجهر به الرجال وتخفيه المرأة 
قال الله تعالى : ( ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ) الحج/28 . والجمهور على أن الأيام المعلومات هي أيام العشر لما ورد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : ( الأيام المعلومات : أيام العشر ) 
وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ما من أيام أعظم عند الله ولا أحب إليه العمل فيهن من هذه الأيام العشر فأكثروا فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد ) أخرجه احمد 7/224 وصحّح إسناده أحمد شاكر . 
وصفة التكبير : الله أكبر ، الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وهناك صفات أخرى . 
والتكبير في هذا الزمان صار من السنن المهجورة ولاسيما في أول العشر فلا تكاد تسمعه إلا من القليل ، فينبغي الجهر به إحياء للسنة وتذكيراً للغافلين ، وقد ثبت أن ابن عمر وأبا هريرة رضي الله عنهما كانا يخرجان إلى السوق أيام العشر يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما ، والمراد أن الناس يتذكرون التكبير فيكبر كل واحد بمفرده وليس المراد التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد فإن هذا غير مشروع . 
إن إحياء ما اندثر من السنن أو كاد فيه ثواب عظيم دل عليه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أحيا سنة من سنتي قد أميتت بعدي فإن له من الأجر مثل من عمل بها من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيئاً ) أخرجه الترمذي 7/443 وهو حديث حسن لشواهده . 3- أداء الحج والعمرة : 
 
إن من أفضل ما يعمل في هذه العشر حج بيت الله الحرام ، فمن وفقه الله تعالى لحج بيته وقام بأداء نسكه على الوجه المطلوب فله نصيب - إن شاء الله - من قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة ). 4- الأضحية :  
 
ومن الأعمال الصالحة في هذا العشر التقرب إلى الله تعالى بذبح الأضاحي واستسمانها واستحسانها وبذل المال في سبيل الله تعالى . 
فلنبادر باغتنام تلك الأيام الفاضلة ، قبل أن يندم المفرّط على ما فعل ، وقبل أن يسأل الرّجعة فلا يُجاب إلى ما سأل . 
المصدر :

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## صالح الطريف

1 - كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر أول اثنين من الشهر والخميس 
الراوي:بعض أزواج النبيالمحدث:أبو داود - المصدر:سنن أبي داود- الصفحة أو الرقم:2437
خلاصة حكم المحدث:سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح] 
﻿
2 - كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر وأول اثنين من الشهر والخميس 
الراوي:بعض أزواجه صلى الله عليه وسلمالمحدث:الزيلعي - المصدر:نصب الراية- الصفحة أو الرقم:2/157
خلاصة حكم المحدث:ضعيف 
﻿
3 - كان يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر وأول اثنين من الشهر والخميس 
الراوي:بعض أزواجه صلى الله عليه وسلمالمحدث:الشوكاني - المصدر:نيل الأوطار- الصفحة أو الرقم:4/324
خلاصة حكم المحدث:اختلف فيه على هنيدة بن خالد 
﻿
4 - عن بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر أول اثنين من الشهر والخميس 
الراوي:بعض أزواجه صلى الله عليه وسلمالمحدث:الألباني - المصدر:صحيح أبي داود- الصفحة أو الرقم:2437
خلاصة حكم المحدث:صحيح 
﻿
5 - كان يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ، و يوم عاشوراء ، و ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ، أول اثنين من الشهر ، و الخميس ، و الاثنين من الجمعة الأخرى 
الراوي:حفصة بنت عمرالمحدث:الألباني - المصدر:ضعيف الجامع- الصفحة أو الرقم:4570
خلاصة حكم المحدث:ضعيف 
﻿
6 - كان يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ، ويوم عاشوراء ، وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ، وأول اثنين من الشهر والخميس 
الراوي:-المحدث:الألباني - المصدر:التعليقات الرضية- الصفحة أو الرقم:30/2
خلاصة حكم المحدث:إسناده صحيح

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الورقة الدعوية*


*وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*
*لفك الضغط تحتاج لهذا البرنامج*
*يفضل استعمال أحد البرامج التالية لتسريع التحميل*


المحتوى :

فضل عشر ذي الحجة والأعمال الواردة فيهاعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام -يعني أيام العشر-. قالوا: يا رسول الله، ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ثم لم يرجع من ذلك بشيء».
- أداء الحج والعمرة، وهو أفضل ما يعمل، ويدل على فضله عدة أحاديث، منها قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: «العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة».
- صيام هذه الأيام أو ما تيسر منها، وبالأخص يوم عرفة؛ لما رواه مسلم عن أبي قتادة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والتي بعده».
- التوبة والإقلاع عن المعاصي وجميع الذنوب، حتى يترتب علـى الأعمال المغفـرة والرحمة، فالمعاصي سبب البعد والطرد، والطاعات أسباب القرب والود، ففي حديـث عن أبـي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إن الله يغار، وغَيْرَةُ الله أن يأتي المرء ماحرم الله عليه» متفق عليه.
- الإكثار من الأعمال الصالحة، كالصلاة والصدقة والجهاد، وقراءة القرآن والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ونحو ذلك من الأعمال التي تضاعف في هذه الأيام.
- تشرع الأضحية في يوم النحر وأيام التشريــق، وهي سنّة أبينا إبراهيم عليه السلام حين فدى الله ولده – إسماعيل – بذِبْحٍ عظيم، وقد ثبت «أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحّى بكبشين أملحين أقرنين، ذبحهما بيده وسمّى وكبّر ووضع رجله على صفاحهما» متفق عليه.
- روى مسلم وغيره عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إذا رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكـم أن يضحّي فليمسك عــن شعره وأظفاره»، وفي راوية «فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفـاره حتى يضحّي»، وهذا النهي ظاهره أنه يخصّ صاحب الأضحية ولا يعمّ الزوجة ولا الأولاد، إلا إذا كان لأحدهم أضحية تخصّه.
- على المسلم الحرص على أداء صلاة العيد حيث تُصلى، وحضور الخطبة والاستفادة. وعليه معرفة الحكمة من شرعية العيد، وأنه يوم شكر وعمل بر، فلا يجعله يوم شر و بطر ولا يجعله موسم معصية.
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

تواقيع لموسم الخير :

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة أمة الوهاب

حقيقة جهد مشكور أسأل الله أن يتقبله منك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة أمة الوهاب
> 
> حقيقة جهد مشكور أسأل الله أن يتقبله منك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 بارك الله فيك اختي الفاضلة ، اللهم آمين .

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........
جزاك الله خير جزاء أخيتي الفاضلة " أمة الوهاب شميسة "، وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة ، يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم.

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته................  ..

*العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة*
 



أحمد فاروق أخي الحبيب ... قف وانتبه
 موسم عظيم من مواسم الخيرات ..... احذر أن يفوتك
  الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أما بعد :
 أخي الحبيب : في هذه الأيام تحن قلوب  كثير من المؤمنين إلى زيارة بيت الله الحرام ولعلمه سبحانه وتعالى بعدم  قدرة الكثيرين على الحج كل عام فقد فرضه على المستطيع مرة واحدة، ومن رحمته  الواسعة جعل موسم العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة مشتركاً بين الحجاج وغيرهم  فمن عجز عن الحج في عام قدر على الاجتهاد في العبادة في هذه العشر، فتكون  أفضل من الجهاد الذي هو أفضل من الحج .
فضل العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة في الكتاب والسنة :
 1- أقسم الله عز وجل في كتابه لشرفها وعظمها قال -تعالى-: "والفجر وليال عشر" قال ابن كثير -رحمه الله-: "المُراد بها عشر ذي الحجة" كما قاله ابن عباس وابن الزبير ومجاهد وغيرهم وقال تعالى " ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات " قال  ابن عباس "أيام العشر" – وهى جملة الأربعين التي واعدها الله عز وجل لموسى  عليه السلام "وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة وأتممناها بعشر".
 2- وفى البخاري وغيره أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: "ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام (يعني العشر)، قالوا: "يا رسول الله، ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟" قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء". وقد  دل الحديث على أن العمل في هذه الأيام العشر أحب إلى الله من العمل في  أيام الدنيا كلها من غير استثناء شيء منها، وإذا كان أحب إلى الله فهو أفضل  عنده. وروى قدر المضاعفة في روايات مختلفة منها أنه يضاعف إلى سبعمائة؛  قال أنس بن مالك : "كان يُقال في أيام العشر بكل يوم ألف يوم، ويوم عرفة عشرة آلاف" قال الحافظ بن حجر في الفتح: "والذي  يظهر أن السبب في امتياز العشر من ذي الحجة لمكان اجتماع أمهات العبادة  فيه وهى الصلاة والصيام والصدقة والحج، ولا يتأتى ذلك في غيره".
 3- وفيها يوم عرفة الذي أقسم الله -عز وجل- به في كتابه فقال: "والشفع والوتر" فهو الشفع وهو الشاهد لقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- "الشاهد يوم عرفة والمشهود يوم الجمعة" (الترمذي وأحمد)، وهو أفضل الأيام ففي الحديث "أفضل الأيام يوم عرفة" (ابن حبان في صحيحه)، وهو يوم مغفرة الذنوب والتجاوز عنها والعتق من النار والمُباهاة بأهل الموقف؛ ففي الحديث "ما من يوم أكثر من أن يعتق الله فيه عبيداً من النار من يوم عرفة، وأنه ليدنو ثم يباهى ملائكته فيقول ما أراد هؤلاء " (صحيح مسلم)
* كيف يستقبل المسلم هذا الموسم العظيم؟
 1) بالتوبة الصادقة النصوح وبالإقلاع عن الذنوب والمعاصي؛ فإن الذنوب هي التي تحرم الإنسان فضل ربه وتحجب قلبه عن مولاه.
 2) كذلك تُستقبل مواسم الخيرات بالعزم الصادق الجادّ على اغتنامها بما يُرضي الله؛ فمن صدق الله صدقه الله، ونية المؤمن خير من عمله.
 3) من نوى الأضحية فعليه ألا يأخذ  شيئاً من أشعاره وأظفاره منذ أول يوم في شهر ذي الحجة؛ ففي الحديث "إذا  رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يُضحّي فليمسك عن شعره وأظفاره حتى  يُضحّى" (صحيح مسلم)
* ما هي الأعمال التي يُستحب للمسلم أن يفعلها في هذه الأيام ليكون من الفائزين؟
من اليوم الأول إلى اليوم الثامن من ذي الحجة:
 1-الصلاة: يجب المحافظة عليها في جماعة والتبكير إليها والإكثار من النوافل وقيام الليل؛ فإن ذلك من أفضل القربات؛ ففي الحديث "عليك بكثرة السجود؛ فإنك لن تسجد لله سجدة إلا رفعك الله بها درجة وحط عنك خطيئة " (مسلم).
 2-الصيام: لدخوله في الأعمال الصالحة؛ ففي المسند والسنن عن حفصة أم المؤمنين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "كان لا يدع صيام عاشوراء والعشر وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر". وفي سنن أبي داود عن بعض أزواج النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- "كان لا يدع صيام تسع ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر"، وكان عبد الله بن عمر يصومها، قال الإمام النووي عن صوم أيام العشر أنه مستحب استحباباً شديداً.
 3-القيام: مُستحب وكان سعيد بن جبير إذا دخل العشر اجتهد اجتهاداً حتى ما يكاد يقدر عليه، ورُوي عنه أنه قال: "لا تطفئوا سرجكم ليالي العشر" تعجبه العبادة.
 4-الإكثار من الذكر: (التكبير والتهليل والتحميد)؛ ففي مسند الإمام أحمد أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: "ما من أيام أعظم عند الله ولا أحب إليه العمل فيهن من هذه الأيام فأكثروا فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد"، وكان ابن عمر وأبو هريرة يخرجان إلى السوق أيام العشر يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما.
 وقال الإمام البخاري: "وكان عمر يُكبّر في قبته بمنى فيسمعه أهل المسجد فيُكبّرون ويُكبّر أهل الأسواق حتى ترتج منى تكبيرا"ً.
 وكان ابن عمر يُكبّر بمنى تلك الأيام  وخلف الصلوات وعلى فراشه وفى فسطاطه ومجلسه وممشاه تلك الأيام جميعاً  والمُستحب الجهر بالتكبير لفعل عمر وابنه وأبي هريرة.
اليوم التاسع من ذي الحجة (يوم عرفة):
 بالإضافة إلى ما سبق ... من أراد أن يفوز في هذا اليوم بالعتق من النار وغفران الذنوب فليحافظ على هذه الأعمال فيه وهى:
 1-صيام ذلك اليوم .... ففي الحديث "صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يُكفّر السنة التي قبله والتي بعده" (صحيح مسلم).
 2-حفظ الجوارح عن المحرمات مطلقاً في هذا اليوم .... ففي الحديث "يوم عرفة، هذا يوم من ملك فيه سمعه وبصره ولسانه غُفر له" (مسند الإمام أحمد).
 3-الإكثار من شهادة التوحيد بصدق وإخلاص .... ففي الحديث "كان  أكثر دعاء النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يوم عرفة (لا إله إلا الله وحده لا  شريك له, له الملك وله الحمد, بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير)" (مسند الإمام أحمد)، وفي رواية الترمذي "خير  الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة، وخير ما قلتُ أنا والنبيون من قبلي (لا إله إلا  الله وحده لا شريك له, له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير)".
 4-كثرة الدعاء بالمغفرة والعتق من النار .... فإنه يُرجى إجابة الدعاء فيه, وكان من دعاء علي بن أبى طالب (اللهم اعتق رقبتي من النار وأوسع لي من الرزق الحلال واصرف عني فسقة الإنس والجان) وليحذر من الذنوب التي تمنع المغفرة والعتق من النار كالكبر والإصرار على المعاصي.
  وأنت يا أخي الحبيب .. يا من فاتك الوقوف بعرفة ماذا عساك أن تفعل؟! 
هذا برنامج لمن أراد أن يفوز بثمرات هذا اليوم
 (1)نم ليلة عرفة مبكرً لتستيقظ قبيل  فجر عرفة لتتسحر للصيام واذهب للمسجد وحافظ على الصلوات الخمس في جماعة خلف  الإمام مدركاً تكبيرة الإحرام.
 (2)بعد الصلاة قُل أذكار الصباح ثم امسك المصحف وابدأ من سورة البقرة وانو ختم القرآن.
 (3)لا تخرج من المسجد، لا تتكلم مع أحد، انشغل بالقرآن فقط، اقرأ في السنن ما تحفظه من السور ولا تعيد تلاوتها واحسبها من القراءة.
إذا نفذت هذا البرنامج فأبشر بهذه البشريات:
 (أ)صوم يوم عرفة صوماً حقيقاً حفظت فيه جوارحك عن المعاصي والآثام فيُرجى أن ينطبق عليك حديثان الأول: "صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يُكفّر السنة التي قبله والتي بعده" (صحيح مسلم) – الثاني "يوم عرفة، هذا يوم من ملك فيه سمعه وبصره ولسانه غُفر له" (مسند الإمام أحمد).
 (ب)تستطيع أن تقرأ القرآن كله وتنتهي  من تلاوته قبل المغرب بنصف ساعة -ولا تستعجب؛ فهذا مُجرب في عصرنا الحاضر-  وكل حرف بعشر حسنات، فكم من الحسنات ستنال؟
 (ج)تقول أذكار المساء قُبيل المغرب  وتكثر من الدعاء وخاصة بالمغفرة والعتق من النار وقول (لا إله إلا الله  وحده لا شريك له, له الملك وله الحمد، بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير).
 (د)ستخرج من المسجد بعد صلاة المغرب  لتفطر في بيتك وستشعر أن الدنيا قد تغيرت حولك لأنك بالفعل تغيرت من داخلك،  فهلا فزت بهذه الأعمال في يوم واحد؟ ولن تموت منها وادفع النوم قدر  استطاعتك بأن تقرأ وأنت تسير في المسجد فمن عرف ثمرات الاجتهاد في العبادة  في هذا اليوم هانت عليه المشقة، وإن مت فأنعم بها من ميتة حسنة.
اليوم العاشر من ذي الحجة (يوم النحر .. يوم عيد الأضحى)
 يغفل كثير من المسلمين عن فضل هذا  اليوم الذي عدّه بعض العلماء بأنه أفضل أيام السنة على الإطلاق حتى من يوم  عرفة، قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-: "خير الأيام عند الله يوم النحر  وهو يوم الحج الأكبر" كما في سنن أبى داود "أن أعظم الأيام عند الله يوم النحر ثم يوم القر" ويوم القر هو اليوم الحادي عشر للاستقرار في منى.
ومن أهم عبادات هذا اليوم:
1-الالتزام بالآداب الإسلامية والسنن الواردة في ذلك ومنها:
 أ-الغسل والتطيب ولبس أجمل الثياب بدون إسراف ولا إسبال.
 ب- تأخير طعام الإفطار حتى الرجوع من المصلّى ليأكل من أضحيته أو غيرها.
 ج- أن يذهب إلى صلاة العيد في  المصلّى خارج المسجد ماشياً ومعه أهل بيته (حتى النساء الحُيّض) والأطفال،  ويذهب من طريق ويرجع من طريق آخر ويستمع إلى الخطبة والذي رجحه المحققون من  أهل العلم أن صلاة العيد واجبة لقوله -تعالى- "فصلّ لربك وانحر".
 د- الحرص على أعمال البر والخير من  صلة الرحم وزيارة الأقارب والجيران والعطف على المساكين والفقراء والأيتام  ومساعدتهم وإدخال السرور عليهم ويهنّئ إخوانه المسلمين بقوله (تقبل الله  منا ومنك).
 هـ- الإكثار من التكبير ويبدأ من فجر يوم عرفة إلى عصر آخر أيام التشريق (وهو الثالث عشر من شهر ذي الحجة لقوله -تعالى- "واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات")  وصفته أن تقول (الله أكبر الله أكبر, لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، الله  أكبر ولله الحمد) ويُسن جهر الرجال به في المساجد عقب الفريضة أو النافلة  وفي البيوت والأسواق ولم يرد دليل على تخصيص عدد معين عقب الصلاة كما أن  التكبير ليس بديلاً عن أذكار ما بعد الصلاة، ومن البدع زيادة رفع الصوت  بالتكبير عقب الصلاة زيادة على ما يسمع نفسه ومن يليه وجعله على وتيرة  واحدة وصوت واحد فضلاً عما فيه من تشويش وإيذاء للمسبوقين في صلاتهم والأصل  القرآني يؤيد ذلك؛ قال تعالى: "واذكر ربك في نفسك تضرعاً وخيفة ودون الجهر من القول".
2- الأضحية:
 أ- وقتها: بعد صلاة العيد ولا تُجزئ قبل الصلاة للحديث "إن  أول ما نبدأ به في يومنا هذا أن نصلي ثم نرجع فننحر من فعل هذا فقد أصاب  سنتنا، ومن ذبح قبل الصلاة فإنما هو لحم قدّمه لأهل بيته" (صحيح البخاري).
 ب- حكمها: سنة ثابتة بالكتاب والسنة،  وهى واجبة على أهل كل بيت مسلم قدر أهله عليها، وذبحها أفضل من التصدق  بقيمتها بإجماع الأمة؛ ففي الحديث الصحيح "من كان له سعة ولم يُضح فلا يقرب مُصلانا"، قال الإمام أحمد: "أكره ترك الأضحية لمن قدر عليها" وكذلك قال الإمامان مالك والشافعي.
 ج- فضلها وثوابها: في الحديث: "ما  عمل ابن آدم يوم النحر عملاً أحب إلى الله من إراقة دم، وإنها لتأتي يوم  القيامة بقرونها وأظلافها وأشعارها، وإن الدم ليقع من الله -عز وجل- بمكان  قبل أن يقع على الأرض، فطيبوا بها نفساً"، وفي الحديث "سُئل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن الأضاحي فقال: "سنة أبيكم إبراهيم", قالوا: "ما لنا منها؟" قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "بكل شعرة حسنة", قالوا: "فالصوف؟", قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "بكل شعرة من الصوف حسنة" (أخرجه ابن ماجة والترمذي).
د- صفتها:
 (1) الضأن سنة، والماعز سنة ودخلت في الثانية، والإبل ما دخلت في الخامسة، والبقرة ما دخلت في الثالثة.
 (2) أن تكون سليمة خالية من كل عيب، فلا تكون عوراء أو مريضة أو هزيلة أو مكسورة القرن، وأفضلها الكبش الأقرن الأبيض.
 هـ- ما يُستحب عند ذبحها:
 (1) يتوجُّه للقبلة ويقول (بسم الله، الله أكبر، اللهم هذا منك ولك).
 (2) لا يُعطي الجازر أجرة عمله من الأضحية أو جلودها.
 و- تقسيمها: يُستحب أن تقسّم ثلاثاً: لأهل البيت ثلث والتصدق بثلث ويُهدى ثلث للأقارب والجيران.
أخي الحبيب .. احذر هذه المخالفات الشرعية في العيد:
(1) الاستماع للغناء والموسيقى:
 وهو محرم بنص القرآن والسنة وكلام  الأئمة؛ فلقد ذكره الله في القرآن وسمّاه (لهو الحديث - الزور - الباطل -  المُكاء والتصدية - صوت الشيطان)، وفى صحيح البخاري مُعلقاً بصيغة الجزم أن  رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:  "ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف - ولينزلن  أقوام إلى جنب علم ويروح عليهم بسارحة لهم يأتيهم لحاجة فيقولون: (ارجع  إلينا غداً) فيبيتهم الله ويضع العلم ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم  القيامة"، وفى الحديث الحسن "صوتان ملعونان في الدنيا والآخرة: مزمار عند نعمة ورنة عند مصيبة"، وأيضاًَ: "إني  لم أُنه عن البكاء ولكني نهيت عن صوتين أحمقين فاجرين: صوت عند نعمة: لهو  ولعب ومزامير الشيطان، وصوت عند مصيبة: لطم وجوه وشق جيوب ورنة شيطان"، وأيضاً "يكون في أمتي قذف ومسخ وخسف" قيل "يا رسول الله ومتى ذلك؟!" قال: "إذا ظهرت المعازف وكثرت القيان وشُربت الخمور"، قال عبد الله بن مسعود: "الغناء يُنبت النفاق في القلب"، وقال الفضيل بن عياض -رحمه الله-: "الغناء رقية الزنا".
(2) الاختلاط بالنساء أو مصافحتهم أو النظر إليهم:
 ففي الحديث المتفق عليه "إياكم والدخول على النساء" فقال رجل من الأنصار: "يا رسول الله، أفرأيت الحمو؟" قال: "الحمو الموت" والحمو (أقارب الزوج) فشبهه بالموت دلالة على الغاية في الشر والفساد، وفى الحديث "لأن يُطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له" (الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح)، وفى الحديث المتفق عليه "العينان زناهما النظر".
(3) تخصيص يوم العيد بزيارة القبور: وهذه بدعة مُنكرة.
 (4) عدم التعاطف مع الفقراء والمساكين:
 فيظهر أبناء الأغنياء السرور والفرح دون مراعاة لشعور الفقراء وفى الحديث المتفق عليه "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه"
(5) الإسراف والتبذير:
 ففي الحديث "لا تزول قدم ابن آدم يوم القيامة حتى يُسأل عن أربع" وذكر منها "... وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه، وفيم أنفقه ..." (رواه الترمذي).
(6) الألعاب المحرمة مثل:
 أ- النرد؛ ففي صحيح مسلم "من لعب بالنردشير فكأنما صبغ يده في لحم خنزير ودمه"، وفي رواية الحاكم "من لعب بالنرد فقد عصى الله ورسوله".
 ب- الشطرنج (وأكد جمهور العلماء على تحريمه)
 جـ- اللعب بالحمام "طائر الحمام" ففي الحديث "شيطان يتبع شيطانة" (أبو داود)
 د- الياناصيب والرهان
 وأخيراً احذر أخي الحبيب أن تنقلب  فرحتك بالعيد إلى معاصي وانغماس في الشهوات؛ فليس العيد فرحاً بالمأكول  والمركوب والملبوس والمشروب، بل العيد لمن غُفرت له الذنوب.
أخي من فاته الحج هذا العام:
 أخي لئن سار القوم وقعدنا، وقرّبوا وبعدنا، فما يؤمننا أن نكون ممن (كره الله انبعاثهم فثبطهم وقيل اقعدوا مع القاعدين)، يحق لمن رأى الواصلين وهو منقطع أن يقلق، ولمن شاهد السائرين إلى ديار الأحبة وهو قاعد أن يحزن.
  إخواني: إن حُبستم العام عن الحج  فارجعوا إلى جهاد النفوس أو أُحصرتم عن أداء النُسُك فأريقوا على تخلفكم من  الدموع ما تيسّر؛ فإن إراقة الدماء لازمة للمُحصر ولا تحلقوا رؤوس أديانكم  بالذنوب؛ فإن الذنوب حالقة للدين ليست حالقة للشعر، وقوموا له باستشعار  الرجاء والخوف مقام القيام بأرجاء الخيف والمشعر، ومن كان قد بُعد عن حرم  الله فلا يبعد نفسه بالذنوب عن رحمة الله؛ فإن رحمة الله قريب ممن تاب إليه  واستغفر، ومن عجز عن حج البيت أو البيت منه بعيد فليقصد رب البيت فإنه ممن  دعاه ورجاه أقرب من حبل الوريد.
  * ويقول ابن رجب أيضاً: 
"من فاته في هذا العام القيام بعرفة فليقم لله بحقه الذي عرفه
من عجز عن المبيت بمزدلفة فليبيت عزمه على طاعة الله وقد قربه وأزلفه
ومن لم يمكنه القيام بأرجاء الخيف فليقم لله بحق الرجاء والخوف
من لم يقدر على نحر هديه بمنى فليذبح هواه هنا وقد بلغ المنى
من لم يصل إلى البيت لأنه منه بعيد فليقصد رب البيت فإنه أقرب إلى من دعاه ورجاه من حبل الوريد".
 * يقول ابن الجوزي في الحجيج ومنازلهم: "إن  لم نصل إلى ديارهم فلنصل انكسارنا بانكسارهم، إن لم تقدر على عرفات  فلنستدرج ما قد فات، إن لم نصل إلى الحجر فليلن كل قلب حجر، إن لم نقدر على  ليلة جمع ومنى فلنقم بمأتم الأسف هاهنا
أين المنيب المُجد السابق؟ هذا يوم يُرحم فيه الصادق
من لم ينُب في هذا اليوم فمتى ينيب ومن لم يُجب في هذا الوقت ومن لم يتعرف بالتوبة فهو غريب".
 * أسفاً لعبد لم يُغفر له اليوم ما  جنى، كلما همّ بخير نقض الطود وما بنى، حضر موسم الأفراح فما حصّل خيراً  ولا اقتنى، ودخل بساتين الفلاح فما مد كفاً وما جنى، ليت شعري من منا خاب  ومن منا نال المُنى؟؟
 * فيا إخوتي إن فاتنا نزول منى،  فلنُنزل دموع الحسرة هاهنا، وكيف لا نبكي ولا ندرى ماذا يراد بنا؟! وكيف  بالسكون وما نعلم ما عنده لنا؟!




http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Articl...rticle_id=2705

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أختي مريم جزاك ربي الجنان ، ويسر أمورك كلها ، أسعدني مرورك القيم وإضافاتك النيرة ، لا حرمك الله الأجر .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الورقة الدعوية*

 
*وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*
*لفك الضغط تحتاج لهذا البرنامج*
*يفضل استعمال أحد البرامج التالية لتسريع التحميل* 

أعمال العشر الأول من ذي الحجة
ما يستحب في هذه الأيام:1- الصلاة: يستحب التبكير إلى الفرائض، والإكثار من النوافل فإنّها من أفضل القربات.
روى ثوبان رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «عليك بكثرة السجود لله فإنّك لا تسجد لله سجدة إلاّ رفعك إليه بها درجة، وحط عنك بها خطيئة». [رواه مسلم]، وهذا في كل وقت.
2- الصيام: لدخوله في الأعمال الصالحة، فعن هنبدة بن خالد عن امرأته عن بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت: «كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم تسع ذي الحجة، ويوم عاشوراء، وثلاثة أيّام من كل شهر». [رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي وغيرهم]. وقال الإمام النووي عن صوم أيّام العشر أنّه مستحب استحباباً شديداً.
3- التكبير والتهليل والتحميد: لما ورد في حديث ابن عمر السابق: «فأكثروا من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد» ،وقال الإمام البخاري – رحمه الله -: “كان ابن عمر وأبو هريرة رضي الله عنهما يخرجان إلى السوق في أيّام العشر يكبران ويكبر النّاس بتكبيرهما”، وقال أيضا : “وكان عمر يكبر في قبته بمنى فيسمعه أهل المسجد فيكبرون ويكبر أهل الأسواق حتى ترتج منى تكبيراً”.
وكان ابن عمر يكبر بمنى تلك الأيّام، وخلف الصلوات وعلى فراشه، وفي فسطاطه، ومجلسه، وممشاه تلك الأيّام جميعا، والمستحب الجهر بالتكبير لفعل عمر وابنه وأبي هريرة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ..
وحري بنا نحن المسلمين أن نحيي هذه السنة التي قد أضيعت في هذه الأزمان، وتكاد تنسى حتى من أهل الصلاح والخير – وللأسف – بخلاف ما كان عليه السلف الصالح ..
4- صيام يوم عرفة:
يتأكد صوم يوم عرفة، لما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنّه قال عن صوم يوم عرفة: «أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده». [رواه مسلم].
لكن من كان في عرفة حاجاً فإنّه لا يستحب له الصوم، لأنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف بعرفة مفطراً.
الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين </B></I>

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*عشر ذو الحجة*



للتحميل : 


gif/ 47.8 *KB*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*الوصايا العشر في الأيام العشر* 

ناصر بن يحيى الحنيني 
الوصية الأولى: اغتنام هذا الزمن الفاضل بكثرة الأعمال الصالحة قبل فواتها فقد جاء عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: «ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام العشر»، فقالوا: "يا رسول الله، ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟"، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ، فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء» [رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني].

وفيه دليل على أن كل عمل صالح في هذه الأيام فهو أحب إلى الله تعالى منه في غيرها، وهذا يدل على فضل العمل الصالح فيها وكثرة ثوابه، وأن جميع الأعمال الصالحة تضاعف في العشر من غير استثناء شيء منها. وعن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: «ما من عمل أزكى عند الله عز وجل، ولا أعظمُ أجراً من خير يعمله في عشر الأضحى»، قيل: "ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟"، قال: «ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله - عز وجل - إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء» [حسنه الألباني]، وهذا شأن سلف هذه الأمة، كما قال أبو عثمان النهدي - رحمه الله -: "كانوا يعظمون ثلاث عشرات: العشر الأخير من رمضان، والعشر الأَوَّلَ من ذي الحجة، والعشر الأَوَّلَ من المحرم ".

وفي العشر أعمال فاضلة وطاعة كثيرة، ومن ذلك:
الإكثار من نوافل الصلاة، والصدقة، وسائر الأعمال الصالحة، كبرّ الوالدين، وصلة الأرحام، والتوبة النصوح، وحسن الإنابة، الإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى، وتكبيره، وتلاوة كتابه والصيام.

الوصية الثانية: الالتزام بسنة المصطفى وعمل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في هذه العشر فإن العمل بالسنة أكثر أجراً وأعظم من كثرة العمل مع مخالفة السنة، وكذلك تعظيم الحرمات وعدم الجرأة في مخالفة أوامر الله ورسوله ومن هذه الأوامر مثلاً امتثال أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم في عدم أخذ شيء من الشعر والبشر والظفر إذا أراد الإنسان أن يضحي من أول العشر إلى حين ذبح الأضحية فقد جاء عن أم سلمة - رضي الله عنها - أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: «إذا رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فليمسك عن شعره وأظفاره» [رواه مسلم]، وفي رواية: «إذا دخلت العشر، وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي، فلا يمس من شعره وبشره شيئا» [رواه مسلم]. ومن أخذ شيئاً من شعره وظفره فعليه بالتوبة والاستغفار ولا فدية عليه وأضحيته صحيحة مقبولة بإذن الله وهذا لا يعم الزوجة ولا الأولاد ولكنه خاص بمن يريد أن يضحي وهو رب الأسرة أو من اشترى أضحية بماله ولو كان امرأة، ولا يشمل النهي لمن كان وكيلاً عن غيره في ذبح الأضحية أو من يطبق وصية غيره فإن النهي لا يشمله، ويشمل النهي كذلك من وكل غيره فإنه ما دام أنه يريد أن يضحي فإن النهي متوجه إليه، ومن أراد الأضحية وأراد الحج أيضاً فعليه بأن يمسك عن أخذ الشعر والظفر وعند أداء نسك العمرة فيشرع له أن يأخذ من شعره ليتحلل فقط ويبقى ممسكاً حتى يذبح أضحيته على الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم، وصدق الله إذ يقول: {ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ حُرُمَاتِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ} [سورة الحج: 30]، وقال سبحانه: {ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ} [سورة الحج: 32].

الوصية الثالثة: المبادرة إلى أداء الركن العظيم، وهو الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام فهو واجب على كل بالغ عاقل قادر، كما قال تعالى: {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ الله غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ} [سورة آل عمران: 97].

ومن فضل الله تعالى ورحمته وتيسيره أن الحج فَرْضٌ مرةً في العمر، لقوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: 
«الحج مرةً، فمن زاد فتطوع» [صححه الألباني]. وقد ورد عن ابن عباس عن الفضل أو أحدهما عن الآخر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: «تعجلوا إلى الحج - يعني الفريضة - فإن أحدكم لا يدري ما يَعْرِضُ له» [صححه الألباني]، فالواجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة أن يبادر إلى أداء هذا الركن العظيم متى استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلاً، وعلى المستطيع من الآباء والأولياء العمل على حَجِّ من تحت ولايتهم من الأبناء والبنات وغيرهم، لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: «كلكم راعٍ، وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته» [رواه البخاري ومسلم].

ويتأكد ذلك في حق البنت قبل زواجها، لأن حجها قبل أن تتزوج سهل وميسور، بخلاف ما إذا تزوجت فقد يعتريها الحمل والإرضاع والتربية، ونحو ذلك من العوارض الطارئة. وليس للزوج أن يمنع زوجته من حجة الإسلام، لأنها واجبة بأصل الشرع، وينبغي للزوج إن كان قادراً أن يكون عوناً لزوجته على أداء فريضتها، ولا سيما من كان حديث عهد بالزواج، فيسهل مهمتها، إما بسفره معها، أو بالإذن لأحد إخوانها أو غيرهم من محارمها بالحج بها، وعليه أن يَخْلُفَها في حفظ الأولاد والعناية بالمنزل، فهو بذلك مأجور. وليتذكر عظيم الأجر المترتب على أداء الحج «الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة» [رواه البخاري].

الوصية الرابعة: موجهة إلى من أراد أن يحج أو يعتمر وهي وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول: «من حج فلم يَرْفُثْ ولم يَفْسُقْ رجع من ذنوبه كيومَ ولدته أمه» [أخرجه البخاري ومسلم]، وفي لفظ لمسلم: «من أتى هذا البيت فلم يَرْفُثْ ولم يَفْسُقْ رجع كما ولدته أمه» الحديث دليل على فضل الحج وعظيم ثوابه عند الله تعالى، وأن الحاج يرجع من حجه نقياً من الذنوب، طاهراً من الأدناس، كحاله يوم ولدته أمه، إذا تحقق له وصفان:

الأول: قوله: «فلم يَرْفُثْ» والرَّفَثُ - بفتح الراء والفاء -: ذِكْرُ الجماع ودواعيه إما إطلاقاً، وإما في حضرة النساء بالإفضاء إليهن بجماع أو مباشرة لشهوة.

الوصف الثاني: «ولم يَفْسُقْ» أي: ولم يخرج عن طاعة الله تعالى بفعل المعاصي، ومنها محظورات الإحرام، قال تعالى: {فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ} [سورة البقرة: 197] والمعنى: فمن أوجب فيهن الحج على نفسه بأن أحرم به فليحترم ما التزم به من شعائر الله، وَلْيَنْتَهِ عن كل ما ينافي التجردَ لله تعالى وقَصْدَ بيته الحرام، فلا يرفث ولا يفسق ولا يخاصم أو ينازع في غير فائدة، لأن ذلك يخرج الحج عن الحكمة منه، وهي الخشوع لله تعالى والاشتغال بذكره ودعائه.

فالواجب على حجاج بيت الله الحرام أن يحرصوا على تحقيق أسباب هذه المغفرة الموعود بها، وأن يحذروا كل الحذر من الذنوب والمعاصي التي يتساهل بها كثير من الناس في زماننا هذا.

الوصية الخامسة: مما يشرع في هذه العشر ذكر الله عز وجل وأعظم الذكر قراءة كتاب الله عز و جل، ومن السنة كذلك التكبير وهو مطلق ومقيد فأما المطلق فيبدأ من أول العشر في الأماكن العامة وفي الأسواق والبيوت وهناك تكبير مقيد يشرع بعد صلاة الفجر من يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق، وصفته: "الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر، الله أكبر ولله الحمد". قيل لأحمد - رحمه الله -: "بأي حديث تذهب إلى أن التكبير من صلاة الفجر يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق؟"، قال: "بالإجماع: عمرَ وعليٍّ وابنِ عباس وابنِ مسعود رضي الله عنهم"، وعن عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - قال: «غدونا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من منى إلى عرفات منا الملبي ومنا المكبر» [أخرجه مسلم] ومثله ورد عن أنس رضي الله عنه متفق عليه.

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -: "أصح الأقوال في التكبير الذي عليه جمهور السلف الفقهاء من الصحابة والأئمة أن يكبر من فجر يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق عقب كل صلاة".

الوصيةالسادسة: ومن العبادات العظيمة في هذه العشر الصيام، ويدل عليه عموم الحديث بالحث على العمل في هذه العشر وأن له مزية عن غيره من الأيام، وقد جاء في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم صائماً العشر قط" أي أنه لم يصمها كلها كما قال الإمام أحمد وليس المراد أنه ما صامها مطلقاً وقد جاء في بعض الأحاديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يصوم هذه العشر ولكن ليس دائماً بدليل قول عائشة السابق.

الوصية السابعة: ومن أعظم الأيام التي تصام في العشر هو اليوم التاسع يوم عرفة فقد جاء عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم سئل عن صوم يوم عرفة، قال: «يكفر السنة الماضية والسنة القابلة» [أخرجه مسلم].

الحديث دليل على فضل صوم يوم عرفة وجزيل ثوابه عند الله تعالى حيث إن صيامه يكفر ذنوب سنتين. وإنما يستحب صيام يوم عرفة لأهل الأمصار، أما الحاج فلا يسن له صيامه، بل يفطر تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم. فعلى المسلم المقيم أن يحرص على صيام هذا اليوم العظيم اغتناماً للأجر، وإذا وافق يوم عرفة يوم الجمعة فإنه يصام، وأما ما ورد من النهي عن إفراد يوم الجمعة في الصوم فإنما هو لذات يوم الجمعة، وأما يوم عرفة فإنما يُصام لهذا المعنى وافق جمعةً أو غيرها، فدل على أن الجمعة غير مقصودة.

والذنوب التي تكفَّر بصيام يوم عرفة هي الصغائر، وأما الكبائر كالزنا وأكل الربا والسحر وغير ذلك، فلا تكفرها الأعمال الصالحة بل لابد لها من توبة أو إقامة الحد فيما يتعلق به حد، وهذا قول الجمهور.

ومما جاء في فضل هذا اليوم ما جاء في صحيح مسلم عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال: «ما من يوم أكثر من أن يعتق الله فيه عبيداً من النار من يوم عرفة وإنه ليدنوا ثم يباهي بهم الملائكة، فيقول ما أراد هؤلاء»، وعلى المسلم أن يحرص على الدعاء اغتناماً لفضله ورجاءً للإجابة، فإن دعاء الصائم مستجاب، وإذا دعا عند الإفطار فما أقرب الإجابة وما أحرى القبول!.

الوصية الثامنة: هذه العشر فرصة للتوبة إلى الله وترك المعاصي وتجديد العهد مع الله يا مسلم يا عبد الله لا تفوت على نفسك الفرصة فهذه الأيام هي من أفضل أيام عمرك، جاهد نفسك على اغتنام الأوقات في الأعمال الصالحة والبعد عن كل ما يغضب الله ولا تكن من المحرومين الخاسرين الذين يتلاعب بهم الشيطان ويضيع عليه أغلى أوقات العمر، وهي مواسم الطاعات، اللهم وفقنا لما تحب وترضى، وأعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك. 

الوصية التاسعة: فيما يتعلق بيوم العيد من أحكام. ورد في الحديث عن عبد الله بن قُرْطٍ رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: «إن أعظم الأيام عند الله تعالى يوم النحر ثم يوم القَرِّ» [أخرجه أبو داود بإسناد جيد]، والحديث دليل على فضل يوم النحر وأنه أعظم الأيام عند الله تعالى وهو يوم الحج الأكبر، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: «يوم الحج الأكبر يوم النحر» [أخرجه أبو داود بسند صحيح]. وعن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: «يومُ عرفة، ويوم النحر، وأيام التشريق، عيدنا أهلُ الإسلام…» [أخرجه أصحاب السنن إلا ابن ماجة بإسناد صحيح]، وعيد النحر أفضل من عيد الفطر، لأن عيد النحر فيه الصلاة والذبح، وذلك فيه الصدقة والصلاة، والنحر أفضل من الصدقة، كما أن يوم النحر يجتمع فيه شرف المكان والزمان لأهل الموسم.

وفي هذا اليوم وظائف نرتبها كما يلي:

أولاً: الخروج إلى مصلى العيد على أحسن هيئة، متزيناً بما يباح، تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يترك التنظف والتزين حتى يذبح أضحيته، كما يفعله بعض الناس، ويبكر إلى المصلى، ليحصل له الدنو من الإمام، وفضل انتظار الصلاة.

ثانياً: يسن التكبير في طريقه إلى المصلى حتى يخرج الإمام للصلاة، وإذا شرع الإمام في الخطبة ترك التكبير، إلا إذا كبر فيكبر معه.

ثالثاً: تسن مخالفة الطريق، وهو أن يذهب من طريق ويرجع من آخر، لما ورد عن جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنهما - قال: «كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان يوم عيد خالف الطريق» [أخرجه البخاري].

رابعاً: يسن في عيد الأضحى ألا يأكل شيئاً حتى يصلي، لما ورد عن عبد الله ابن بريدة عن أبيه قال: «كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يخرج يوم الفطر حتى يَطْعَمَ، ولا يطعم يوم الأضحى حتى يصلي» [أخرجه الترمذي].

خامساً: صلاة العيد واجبة على كل مسلم ومسلمة على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم وليحرص المسلم على أدائها، وينبغي حث الأولاد على حضورها، حتى الصبيان، إظهاراً لشعائر الإسلام.

سادساً: بعد الصلاة والخطبة يذبح أضحيته بيده إن كان يحسن الذبح، ويأكل منها، ويهدي للأقارب والجيران، ويتصدق على الفقراء، ويجوز ادخار لحوم الأضاحي.

ولا تجوز الاستهانة بلحوم الأضاحي أو رَمْيُ ما يحتاج منها إلى تنظيف بحجة مشقة تنظيفه، بل من تمام الشكر الاستفادة منها كلِّها أو إعطائها من يستفيد منها ولو كلف ذلك جهداً.

سابعاً: لا بأس بالتهنئة بالعيد، وتجب زيارة الوالدين والأقارب، وزيارتهم تقدم على زيارة الاخوة في الله، لأن الواجب على المسلم أن يبدأ بمن حقهم آكد وصلتهم أوجب. 

الوصية العاشرة: أيها المسلم يا عبد الله إن من علامة توفيق الله لك أن توفق للعمل الصالح فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال: «إذا أراد الله بعبد خيرا استعمله»، قالوا يا رسول الله: "وكيف يستعمله؟"، قال: «يوفقه لعمل صالح قبل موته»، وجاء أيضا في الحديث عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم: عن أبي بكرة أن رجلا قال: "يا رسول الله أي الناس خير؟"، قال: «من طال عمره وحسن عمله»، قيل: "فأي الناس شر؟"، قال: «من طال عمره وساء عمله».

اللهم أحسن ختامنا وأحسن عملنا يا أرحم الراحمين.



http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Articl...rticle_id=4824

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_  id=58296







سلسلة أيام عشر ذي الحجة

للشيخ : خالد بن عثمان السبت


الاستماع للمادة
**********
1الاصطفاء 50542فضل الأيام العشر  87723مسائل في المفاضلات  39804الجهاد والأيام العشر  41175حج السلف  38706السلف والأيام العشر  49677مسائل في التكبير  41898أعمال يومي عرفة والنحر  47279أعمال أيام التشريق  5110




*فضل أيام العشر*



للشيخ : محمد الدبيسي


http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_  id=64763&scholar_id=493&series  _id=3581

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_  id=35625

*فضل العشر الأول من ذي الحجة*

ياسر برهامي

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_  id=86539

*أيام الهنا (فضل العشر الأول من ذي الحجة)*

محمود المصري

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_  id=58402

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

كتيبات : 

1 - فضل العشر من ذي الحجة وما يستحب فعله في هذه الأيام
ندا أبو أحمد
http://saaid.net/book/14/6070.rar 


2 - فضل العشر والأضحية
خالد بن محمد البحر جاسور
http://saaid.net/book/14/6072.rar 

3 - مشاريع العشر - نسخة مصورة
محمد حسين يعقوب
http://saaid.net/book/13/5315.rar 

4 - أحكام عشر ذي الحجة
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن السعد
http://saaid.net/book/11/3659.rar 
5 - جداول عشر ذي الحجة ..
بدر الرغيان
http://saaid.net/book/12/4792.rar 

6 - تبشير الأصحاب بما لهم في العشر من ذي الحجة من الثواب
ماجد إسلام البنكاني
http://saaid.net/book/12/4768.rar

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

غدا أول أيام العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة
إن شاء الله
******************************  *******
أعلنت المحكمة العليا ثبوت رؤية هلال شهر ذي الحجة مساء اليوم السبت وبذلك يكون الوقوف بعرفة يوم الاثنين التاسع من شهر ذي الحجة الموافق للخامس عشر من شهر نوفمبر وعيد الأضحى المبارك يوم الثلاثاء العاشر من ذي الحجة الموافق للسادس عشر من نوفمبر.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....181#post424181

----------


## نريمان

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسنات وبارك الله فيك  
لكننى لم افهم هل نصوم 10الاوائل من ذى الحجه كلها ,او يومى تاسوعاء و عاشوراء فقط

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسنات وبارك الله فيك 
> لكننى لم افهم هل نصوم 10الاوائل من ذى الحجه كلها ,او يومى تاسوعاء و عاشوراء فقط


 لك الأجر العميم ، لو صمتي 9  أيام من شهر ذي الحجة ، والعاشر هو يوم العيد ، 
وهناك من يصوم يوم الوقفة فقط أي اليوم الذي يسبق العيد ، أما تاسوعاء وعاشوراء فهي في شهر محرم ، ونحن سنستقبل أيام ذي الحجة .
إذن
 الأفضل أختي العزيزة أن نصوم 9 أيام كاملة بدءا من الغد إن شاء الله حتى يوم الاثنين ( الوقفة بعرفة )
والعيد يوم الثلاثاء إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## نريمان

بارك اله فيك خيتو جعله فى ميزان حسناتك ما اجر الذى يصوم يومى تاسوعاء وعشوراء فقط ؟

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...............
*العشــر من ذي الحجــة  * 

 
 * أحكام العشــر من ذي الحجــة ـ والأضحية ـ والعيد

* *ثبت  في فضل أيام العشر حديث ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ قَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (مَا مِنْ أيَّامٍ  العَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ فِيهِنَّ أحَبُّ إلى الله مِنْ هَذهِ الأيَّامِ  العَشْرِ) ، فقالُوا يا رسولُ الله: ولا الجِهَادُ في سَبِيلِ الله؟ فقالَ  رسولُ الله : ( ولا الجِهَادُ في سَبِيلِ الله، إلاّ رَجُلٌ خَرجَ  بِنَفْسِهِ ومَالِهِ، فَلَمْ يَرْجِعْ من ذَلِكَ بِشَيْءٍ) رواه البخاري  والترمذي .
وروى الإمام أحمد رحمه الله عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (ما مِنْ أَيامٍ أَعْظَمُ عند الله، ولا  أَحبُّ إِليه من العمل فيهنَّ، من هذه أَلايام العشْر، فأَكْثِروا فيهنَّ  من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد) رواه أحمد* *بما نستقبل عشر ذي الحجة ؟* *1- بالتوبة الصادقة . 
2- العزم الجاد على اغتنام هذه الأيام ، من الأجور .
3- البعد عن المعاصي .* *فضل عشر ذي الحجة : 

1- أن الله تعالى أقسم بها : 
وإذا  أقسم الله بشيء دل هذا على عظم مكانته وفضله، إذ العظيم لا يقسم إلا  بالعظيم، قال تعالى : (وَالْفَجْرِ (1) وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ) . والليالي العشر  هي : عشر ذي الحجة، وهذا ما عليه جمهور المفسرين والخلف، وقال ابن كثير في  تفسيره: وهو الصحيح.
2- أنه يوم إكمال الدين وإتمام النعمة: قَالَتْ  الْيَهُودُ لِعُمَرَ إِنَّكُمْ تَقْرَءُونَ آيَةً لَوْ نَزَلَتْ فِينَا  لَاتَّخَذْنَاهَ  ا عِيدًا فَقَالَ عُمَرُ إِنِّي لأَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ  أُنْزِلَتْ وَأَيْنَ أُنْزِلَتْ وَأَيْنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ أُنْزِلَتْ يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ وَإِنَّا وَاللَّهِ  بِعَرَفَةَ قَالَ سُفْيَانُ وَأَشُكُّ كَانَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ أَمْ لا  الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ) (المائدة: 3) [رواه البخاري ومسلم]
3- الأجور فيها مضاعفة .
4- أنها الأيام المعلومات التي شرع فيها ذكره :
قال تعالى: (وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الأَنْعَامِ) [الحج:28] 
وجمهور العلماء على أن الأيام المعلومات هي عشر ذي الحجة، منهم ابن عمر وابن عباس( تفسير ابن كثير).
5- أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شهد لها بأنها افضل أيام الدنيا:
فَعَنْ  جَابِرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ: (أَفْضَلُ  أَيَّامِ الدُّنْيَا الْعَشْرُ»، يَعْنِي عَشْرَ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ. قِيلَ:  وَلاَ مِثْلُهُنَّ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: (وَلاَ مِثْلُهُنَّ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ إلاَّ رَجُلٌ عُفِّرَ وَجْهُهُ بِالتُّرَابِ) [رواه البزار  بإسناد حسن، وأبو يعلى بإسناد صحيح،وابن حبان في صحيحه، وصححه الألباني]
6-  أن فيها يوم عرفة : ويوم عرفة يوم الحج الأكبر، ويوم مغفرة الذنوب، وأن  صيامه: (يُكَفِّرُ السَّنَةَ الْمَاضِيَةَ وَالْبَاقِيَةَ) [رواه مسلم  وأحمد والترمذي] 
وهو يوم العتق من النيران ، ولو لم يكن في عشر ذي الحجة إلا يوم عرفة لكفاها ذلك فضلاً .
وأن  دعاء يوم عرفة مجاب في الأغلب، قال النبي ص: (خَيْرُ الدّعَاءِ دُعَاءُ  يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ وَخَيْرُ مَا قُلْتُ أنا والنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ قَبْلِي:  لاإله إلاَّ الله وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ لَهُ المُلْكُ وَلَهُ  الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كلِّ شَيْءٍ قَديرٌ) [رواه الترمذي وحسنه ورواه  مالك وصححه الألباني] .
7- أن فيها يوم النحر :
هو اليوم العاشر من  ذي الحجة، وهوأول يوم من أيام عيد الأضحى ، وهو من أفضل الأيام عند الله ،  قال ص : إنَّ أَعْظَمَ اْلأيَّامِ عِنْدَ الله تبارك وتعالى يَوْمُ  النَّحْرِ ثُمَّ يَوْمُ الْقَرِّ) [رواه أبو داود والنسائي وصححه الألباني]  ، ويوم القر هو: اليوم الذي يلي يوم النحر ، سمي بذلك لأن الناس يقرون فيه  بمنى(أي يوم الاستقرار في منى) وهو اليوم الحادي عشرمن ذي الحجة ،  وهوأفـضـــل الأيـام بعــد يـوم النحـر، وهـذه الأيام الأربعة هي أيام نحر  الهدي والأضاحـي على الـراجـح من أقوال أهل العلم؛ تعظيماً لله تعالى .
8-  اجتماع أمهات العبادة فيها : قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح: (والذي يظهر أن  السبب في امتياز عشر ذي الحجة لمكان اجتماع أمهات العبادة فيه، وهي الصلاة  والصيام والصدقة والحج، ولا يتأتى ذلك في غيره). [فتح الباري، جـ2ص534].* *الأعمال المستحبة القيام بها في العشر من ذي الحجة

1- التوبة والإقلاع عن المعاصي وجميع الذنوب : فالمعاصي سبب البعد والطرد ، والطاعات أسباب القرب 
والود . وفي الحديث عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
(إِنَّ  اللّهَ يَغَارُ. وَإِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ يَغَارُ. وَغَيْرَةُ اللّهِ أَنْ  يَأْتِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْهِ) متفق عليه .
2- الصلاة :  وهي من أجل الأعمال وأعظمها وأكثرها فضلاً، ولهذا يجب على المسلم المحافظة  عليها في أوقاتها مع الجماعة، وعليه أن يكثر من النوافل في هذه الأيام،  فإنها من أفضل القربات .*  *3- أداء الحج والعمرة : وهما افضل ما يعمل في عشر ذي الحجة . 
4-  الصيام : صيام هذه الأيام أو ما تيسر منها – وبالأخص صوم يوم عرفة ، لكن  من كان في عرفة ( أي كان حاجاً ) فإنه لا يستحب له الصيام؛ لأن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وقف بعرفة مفطرا. ، روى مسلم عن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال : (صِيَامُ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ، أَحْتَسِبُ عَلَى اللّهِ  أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ السَّنةَ الَّتِي قَبْلَهُ. وَالسَّنةَ الَّتِي بَعْدَهُ) .
وعن  حفصة قالت: (أَرْبَعٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَدَعُهُنَّ النَّبِـــــيُّ صلى الله  عليه وسلم صِيَامَ عَاشُورَاءَ وَالْعَشْرَ وَثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ مِنْ  كُلِّ شَهْرٍ وَرَكْعَتَيْنِ قَبْلَ الْغَدَاةِ) [رواه أحمد والنسائي] 
والمقصود:  صيام التسع أو بعضها؛ لأن العيد لا يصام، وأما ما اشتهر عند العوام ولا  سيما النساء من صيام ثلاث الحجة، يقصدون بها اليوم السابع والثامن والتاسع،  فهذا التخصيص لا أصل له. وقال الإمام النووي عن صوم أيام العشر أنه مستحب  استحبابا شديدا. 
5- التكبير والتحميد والتهليل والذكر: قال تعالى : (  وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ )() وقد فسرت بأنها  أيام العشر ، فيجهر به الرجال، وتسر به المرأة، وكلام العلماء فيه يدل على  أن التكبير نوعان:
1- التكبير المطلق: وهو المشروع في كل وقت من ليل أو نهار، ويبدأ بدخول شهر ذي الحجة، ويستمر إلى آخر أيام التشريق. 
2- التكبير المقيد: وهو الذي يكون عقب الصلوات، والمختار: أنه عقب كل صلاة، أيًّا كانت، وأنه يبدأ من صبح عرفة إلى 
صلاة  العصر آخر أيام التشريق (وهو اليوم الثالث عشرمن ذي الحجة)، واستحب  العلماء لذلك كثرة الذكر فيها لحديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن أحمد رحمه  الله وفيه : ( فأكثروا فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد) وذكر البخاري  رحمه الله عن ابن عمر وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنهم انهما كانا يخرجان إلى  السوق في العشر ، فيكبرون ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهم. والمراد: يتذكر الناس  التكبير، فيكبرون بسبب تكبيرهما، والله أعلم. ويستحب رفع الصوت بالتكبير في  الأسواق والدور والطرق والمساجد وغيرها ، لقوله تعالى : ( وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا  اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ ) ولا يجوز التكبير الجماعي وهو الذي يجتمع  فيه جماعة على التلفظ بصوت واحد ، حيث لم ينقل ذلك عن السلف وانما السنة أن  يكبر كل واحد بمفرده ، وهذا في جميع الأذكار والأدعية إلا أن يكون جاهلاً  فله أن يلقن من غيره حتى يتعلم ، ويجوز الذكر بما تيسر من أنواع التكبير  والتحميد والتسبيح ، وسائر الأدعية المشروعة .
وصيغة التكبير:
أ*) الله أكبر. الله أكبر. الله أكبر كبيرأ. 
ب*) الله أكبر. الله أكبر. لا إله إلا الله. والله أكبر. الله أكبر ولله الحمد. 
ج*) الله أكبر. الله أكبر. الله أكبر. لا إله إلا الله. والله أكبر. الله أكبر. الله أكبر ولله الحمد.
6-  كثرة الأعمال الصالحة : من نوافل العبادات كالصلاة والصدقة والجهاد  والقراءة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ونحو ذلك فانها من الأعمال التي  تضاعف في هذه الأيام ، فالعمل فيها وان كان مفضولاً فأنه أفضل وأحب إلى  الله من العمل في غيرها وان كان فاضلاً ، حتى الجهاد الذي هو من أفضل  الأعمال إلا من عقر جواده واهريق دمه .
- وهناك أعمال أخرى يستحب الإكثار منها في هذه الأيام بالإضافة إلى ما ذكر، نذكر منها على وجه التذكير ما يلي:
قراءة  القرآن وتعلمه ـ والاستغفار ـ وقيام لياليه - وبر الوالدين ـ وصلة الأرحام  والأقارب ـ وإفشاء السلام وإطعام الطعام ـ والإصلاح بين الناس ـ والأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ـ وحفظ اللسان والفرج ـ والإحسان إلى الجيران ـ  وإكرام الضيف ـ والإنفاق في سبيل الله ـ وإماطة الأذى عن الطريق ـ والنفقة  على الزوجة والعيال ـ وكفالة الأيتام ـ وزيارة المرضى ـ وقضاء حوائج  الإخوان ـ والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وعدم إيذاء المسلمين ـ  والرفق بالرعية ـ وصلة أصدقاء الوالدين ـ والدعاء للإخوان بظهر الغيب ـ  وأداء الأمانات والوفاء بالعهد ـ والبر بالخالة والخالـ وإغاثة الملهوف ـ  وغض البصر عن محارم الله ـ وإسباغ الوضوء ـ والدعاء بين الآذان والإقامة ـ  وقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة ـ والذهاب إلى المساجد والمحافظة على صلاة  الجماعة ـ والمحافظة على السنن الراتبة ـ والحرص على صلاة العيد في المصلى ـ  وذكر الله عقب الصلوات ـ والحرص على الكسب الحلال ـ وإدخال السرور على  المسلمين ـ والشفقة بالضعفاء ـ واصطناع المعروف والدلالة على الخير ـ  وسلامة الصدر وترك الشحناء ـ وتعليم الأولاد والبنات ـ والتعاون مع  المسلمين فيما فيه خير.
7- الأضحية : وتشرع الأضحية في يوم النحر(وهو  أول أيام العيد)، وأيام التشريق (ثاني وثالث ورابع أيام العيد)وهو سنة  أبينا إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام حين فدى الله ولده بذبح عظيم ، وقد ثبت  عَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : (ضَحَّى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِكَبْشَيْنِ أَمْلَحَيْنِ أَقْرَنَيْنِ ذَبَحَهُمَا  بِيَدِهِ وَسَمَّى وَكَبَّرَ وَوَضَعَ رِجْلَهُ عَلَى صِفَاحِهِمَا) متفق  عليه .(الصفحة :هي جانب العنق)* *- إذاً ماذا يجب على من أراد أن يضحي ؟
1-  إذا دخلت العشر حرم على من أراد أن يضحي أخذَ شيء من شعره أو أظفاره أو  بشرته (سواء من ظفر يده أو من رجله) (من بشرته أي : من جلده) حتى يذبح  أضحيته ؛ لحديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أن النبي ص قال : ( إِذَا دَخَلَتِ  الْعَشْرُ وَأَرَادَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يُضَحِّيَ فَلا يَمَسَّ مِنْ شَعَرِهِ  وَبَشَرِهِ شَيْئًا ) رواه مسلم ، وفي رواية أخرى لمسلم : ( إِذَا  رَأَيْتُمْ هِلالَ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ وَأَرَادَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يُضَحِّيَ  فَلْيُمْسِكْ عَنْ شَعْرِهِ وَأَظْفَارِهِ ).
2- هذا النهي مختص بصاحب  الأضحية ، أما المضحى عنهم من الزوجة و الأولاد فلا يعمهم النهي؛ لأن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر المضحي، ولم يذكر المضحى عنهم .
3- ومن أخذ  شيئاً من شعره أو أظفاره في العشر متعمداً من غير عذر و هو يريد أن يضحي  فإن ذلك لا يمنعه من الأضحية ، و لا كفارة عليه ، و لكن عليه التوبة إلى  الله .
4- وتكون ذبح الأضحية بعد صلاة العيد لقول رسول الله صلى عليه  وسلم : (مَنْ ذَبَحَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ فَلْيُعِدْ مَكَانَهَا أُخْرَى  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَذْبَحْ فَلْيَذْبَحْ) [متفق عليه] ، ووقت الذبح أربعة أيام،  يوم النحر وثلاثة أيام التشريق، لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه  قال: (كُلُّ أيامِ التشريقِ ذَبْحٌ) [رواه أكمد والبيهقي والدارقطني]
5- والسنة أن يشهد المضحي أضحيته .
6- وأن ينحرها بنفسه إن استطاع ، وإن لم يستطع فليوكل من ينحرها عنه ويكبر عليها ويقول : (بسم الله والله أكبر) .
7- وأن يأكل منها شيئاً كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كان لا يطعم حتى يرجع من المصلى فيأكل من أضحيته.
8-  وذبح الأضحية أفضل من الصدقة بثمنها؛ لأن ذلك عمل النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلّم والمسلمين معه؛ ولأن الذبح من شعائر الله تعالى، فلو عدل الناس عنه  إلى الصدقة لتعطلت تلك الشعيرة. ولو كانت الصدقة بثمن الأضحية أفضل من ذبح  الأضحية لبينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم لأمته بقوله أو فعله، لأنه لم يكن  يدع بيان الخير للأمة، بل لو كانت الصدقة مساوية للأضحية لبينه أيضاً لأنه  أسهل من عناء الأضحية ولم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلّم ليدع بيان الأسهل لأمته  مع مساواته للأصعب، ولقد أصاب الناس مجاعة في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلّم فقال: (مَنْ ضَحَّى مِنْكُمْ فَلاَ يُصْبِحَنَّ بَعْدَ ثَالِثَةٍ  وفـي بَـيْتِهِ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ» فلـمّا كان العام الـمُقْبِل قالوا: يا رسول  الله، نَفْعَلُ كما فَعَلْنَا فـي العَام الـمَاضِي؟ قال: «كُلُوا  وَأَطْعِمُوا وادَّخِرُوا فـإِنَّ ذَلِكَ العَام كَان بِـالنَّاسِ جَهْدٌ  فَـأَرَدْتُ أن تُعينُوا فـيهَا) [متفق عليه]
9- و تجزئ الشاة الواحدة  عنه وعن أهل بيته ، لقول أبي أيوب رضي الله عنه لما سئل: (كيفَ كانتْ  الضَّحَايَا عَلَى عَهْدِ رسولِ الله . فقال: كان الرَّجلُ يُضَحِّي  بالشَّاةِ عنهُ وعن أهلِ بَيْتِهِ فيأكلُون ويُطْعِمونَ حتى تَبَاهَى  الناسُ فصارت كما ترَى) [ أخرجه مالك والترمذي صححه و ابن ماجة وسنده صحيح ]
10-  و تجزئ البدنة أوالبقرة عن سبعةٍ وأهلِ بيوتهم ؛ لحديث جابر رضي الله عنه  قال: "حججنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنحرنا البعير عن سبعة  والبقرة عن سبعة " أخرجه مسلم .
11- وأقل ما يجزئ من الضأن ما له نصف  سنة ، وهو الجذع ؛ لقول عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال : ( ضحينا مع رسول  الله بجذع من الضأن ) [أخرجه النسائي بسند جيد] .
12- وأقل ما يجزئ من  الإبل والبقر والمعز مُسنَّة ؛ ( وهي من المعز ما له سنة، ومن البقر ما له  سنتان، ومن الإبل ما له خمس سنوات ) لحديث جابر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تذبحوا إلا مُسِنَّة ، إلا أن يَعْسر  عليكم ، فتذبحوا جَذَعة من الضأن) [أخرجه مسلم] .
13- الأفضل من الأضاحي جنساً : الإبل ، ثم البقر إن ضحى بها كاملة ، ثم الضان ثم المعز ، ثم سبع البدنة ، ثم سبع البقرة.
والأفضل منها صفة : الأسمن الأكثر لحماً الأكمل خلقة الأحسن منظراً .* *- أربع لا تجوز في الأضاحي : كما في حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( أربع لا تجوز في الأضاحي :
1- العوراء البيّن عورها .
2- والمريضة البيّن مرضها .
3- والعرجاء البيّن ظَلْعُها ( أي: عرجها ) .
4- والكسير( أي: المنكسرة ) ، وفي لفظ: والعجفاء ( أي: المهزولة) التي لا تنقي ( أي: لا مخ لها لضعفها وهزالها ) .
[ أخرجه أحمد وأصحاب السنن بسند صحيح ]* *- والأضحية عن الميت لها أحوال : 
الحال الأولى : إذا كانت إنفاذاً للوصية فهي صحيحة ، ويصل أجرها إلى الميت إن شاء الله تعالى . 
الحال  الثانية : أن يـفــرد الميت بأضحية تبرعاً ، فهذا ليس من السنة ؛ لظاهر  قوله تعالى : ( و أن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى ) النجم 39 ) وقد مات عم النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم حمزة وزوجته خديجــة، وثلاث بنات متزوجات، وثلاثة  أبناء صغار، ولم يرد عنه أنه أفردهم أو أحداً منهم بأضحية، ولم يثبت أيضاً  إفراد الميت بأضحية عن أحد الصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، ولو كان فيه فضل لسبقنا  إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه . والخير كل الخير في هدي النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم و أصحابه .
الحال الثالثة : إن ضحى الرجل عنه وعن  أهل بيته ونوى بهم الأحياء والأموات فيرجى أن يشملهم الأجر إن شاء الله. (  وانظر التفصيل في الأضحية عن الميت : أحكام الأضحية للعلامة ابن عثيمين  رحمه الله ) .* *8- صلاة العيد : 
1- التكبير : يشرع التكبير من فجر يوم عرفة إلى عصر آخر أيام التشريق ، وقد تم ذكره بشيء من التفصيل فيما سبق .
2- الذهاب إلى مصلى العيد ما شيا أن تيسر .
3- والسنة الصلاة في مصلى العيد إلا إذا كان هناك عذر من مطر مثلا فيصلى في المسجد لفعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
4-  الصلاة مع المسلمين واستحباب حضور الخطبة : والذي رجحه المحققون من  العلماء مثل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أن صلاة العيد واجبة ، لقوله تعالى :  (فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ) ولا تسقط إلا بعذر، والنساء يشهدن العيد مع  المسلمين حتى الحيض والعواتق، ويعتزل الحيض المصلى. وعلى المسلم الحرص على  أداء صلاة العيد حيث تصلى ، وحضور الخطبة والاستفادة منها .
5- مخالفة الطريق : يستحب لك أن تذهب إلى مصلى العيد من طريق وترجع من طريق آخر لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
6- التهنئة بالعيد : يجوز التهنئة بالعيد وذلك لثبوته عن صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ونقول: (تقبل الله منا ومنك) .
7-  وعلى المسلم معرفة الحكمة من شرعية هذا العيد ، وانه يوم شكر وعمل بر ،  فلا يجعله يوم أشر وبطر ولا يجعله موسم معصية وتوسع في المحرمات كالأغاني  والملاهي والمسكرات ونحوها مما قد يكون سبباً لحبوط الأعمال الصالحة التي  عملها في أيام العشر .* *أخطاء يقع فيها كثيراً من الناس :

1-  على الرغم من أن هذه الأيام أعظم من أيام رمضان، والعمل فيها أفضل، إلا  أنه لا يحصل فيها ولو شيء مما يحصل في رمضان؛ من النشاط في عمل الآخــــرة.
2-  من البدع التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد ، أو تكبير شخص ترد خلفه مجموعة من  الناس ، ينبغي على المسلم الحريص اتباع سنة النبي ص واجتماع البدع .
3-  اللهو أيام العيد بالمحرمات كسماع الأغاني ، ومشاهدة الأفلام ، واختلاط  الرجال بالنساء اللاتي لسن من المحارم ، وغير ذلك من المنكرات .
4- أخذ شي من الشعر ، أو تقليم الأظافر قبل ان يضحي لنهي النبي ص عن ذلك .
5-  الإسراف والتبذير بما لا طائل تحته ، ولا مصلحة فيه لقوله تعالى (وَلا  تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ) [سورة الأنعام : 141]
6-  عدم الاكتراث بالتسبيح والتهليل والتكبير والتحميد فيها ، وهذا الخطأ يقع  فيها العامة والخاصة إلا من رحم الله تعالى . فالواجب على المسلم ان يبدأ  بالتكبير حال دخول عشر ذي الحجة ، وينتهي بنهاية أيام التشريق لقوله تعالى :  (ويذكرو اسم الله في أيام معلومات ) [الحج : 28] ، والأيام المعلومات :  العشر ، والمعدودات : أيام التشريق . قاله ابن عباس رضي الله عنه .
7-  جهر النساء بالتكبير والتهليل ، لأنه لم يرد عن امهات المؤمنين أنهن كبرن  بأصوات ظاهرة ومسموعة للجميع ، فالواجب الحذر من مثل هذا الخطأ وغيره .
8-  ومن الخطا صيام ايام التشريق ، وهذا منهي عنه كما ورد عن الرسول ، لأنها  أيام الأعياد ، وهي أيام أكل وشرب لقوله ص: (يوم عرفة ويوم النحر وأيام  التشريق عيدنا أهل الإسلام ) 
9- صيام يوم أو يومين أو ثلاثة أو أكثرمن  ذلك في عشر من ذي الحجة وعليه قضاء رمضان ، وهذا خطأ يجب التنبيه إليه ،  لأن القضاء فرض ، والصيام في العشر سنة ، ولا يجوز أن تقدم السنة على الفرض  . فمن بقي عليه من ايام رمضان وجب عليه صيام 
ما عليه ، ثم يشرع بصيام ما أراد من التطوع .* *وختامـــاً  : لاتنس أخي المسلم أن تحرص على أعمال البر والخير من صلة الرحم ، وزيارة  الأقارب ، وترك التباغض والحسد ، والكراهية ، وتطهير القلب منها ، والعطف  على المساكين والفقراء والأيتام ومساعدتهم وإدخال السرور عليهم .
نسأل  الله أن يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضى ، وأن يفقهنا في ديننا ، وان يجعلنا ممن عمل  في هذه الأيام (أيام عشر ذي الحجة) عملا صالحا خالصا لوجهه الكريم . وصلى  الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . 
المراجع والمصادر : 
1- أحكام الأضحية والذكاة / للشيخ ابن عثيمين .
2- فضل ايام عشر ذي الحجة والأعمال الواردة فيها / للشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين .
3- فضل أيام عشر ذي الحجة / / للشيخ ابن جبرين - و أحكام الأضحية / للشيخ ابن عثيمين .
4- خير أيام الدنيا - ماذا يشرع فيها؟ / عبدالحكيم بن محمد بلال .
5- من أخطائنا في عشر ذي الحجة / محمد بن راشد الغفيلي . (مجلة البيان - العدد 112 ذو الحجة 1417 هـ)
6- عشر ذي الحجة وأحكام الأضحية / يوسف بن عبدالله بن أحمد الأحمد .*


http://www.kl28.com/maggroup/article.php?ArtID=425


ملاحظة : أنصح بزيارة هذا الموقع.

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

جزاك الله خيرا اختنا أمة الوهاب وشكرا على التذكير وعيدكم مبارك سعيد قريبا إن شاء الله

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...............
> *العشــر من ذي الحجــة* 
> 
> 
> * أحكام العشــر من ذي الحجــة ـ والأضحية ـ والعيد*
> 
> 
> 
> *ثبت*
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا أختاه على الإفادة ، لا حرمنا الله من علمك . 



> جزاك الله خيرا اختنا أمة الوهاب وشكرا على التذكير وعيدكم مبارك سعيد قريبا إن شاء الله


جزاك الله مثله أخي الفاضل ، وعيدكم مبارك سعيد ، إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وتمضي الأيام ............... وتكاد العشر تنقضي .......

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ويتجدد عهدنا بأيام الخير
لنستعد : العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة فرصة للفوز بالجنة ★

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

